# Sub-Contractor Needed in Fox Valley Wisconsin



## JUSTBE (Jan 3, 2005)

I am interested in picking up an additional Sub-contractor for one of my routes in Appleton, Wisconsin.

Requirements:
1.) RELIABLE TRUCK .
2.) Salter. (Preferred, not required)
3.) Caution Lights.
4.) Snow plowing liability Insurance.

Please feel free to call me with any questions at 920-721-9696.


----------



## JUSTBE (Jan 3, 2005)

Is anyone out there in Wisconsin?


----------



## Turkey (Feb 11, 2005)

*Sub-Contractor in FDL area*

Are all your plow contracts in Appleton? I'm looking to pick-up some sub work. What are you insurance requirements and pay rate?


----------



## JUSTBE (Jan 3, 2005)

Everything is located from Neenah to Kaukauna. Feel free to send contact information including a number to be reached at to [email protected] and I can give you more information.


----------

